# Propolis questions



## santa (Aug 8, 2016)

There is a good book about propolis by Klaus Nowottnick.You should also read the studies mentioned at http://doctor-bee.org as a ressource.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

santa said:


> There is a good book about propolis by Klaus Nowottnick.You should also read the studies mentioned at http://doctor-bee.org as a ressource.


Well, that is a very interesting website. I wished I hadn't of failed German in college.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

It might help to start with a clinical overview:

http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supplements/ingredientmono-390-propolis.aspx?activeingredientid=390&

I primarily use it for wounds and I find it remarkably good...even better than straight topical antiseptic. It's my go to application for all sorts of cuts, scrapes, gashes, etc., when I think they won't heal easily and it's my ONLY application for very deep wounds...the kind that need stitches. I use it on my feral cats when they have wounds and sometimes my chickens if they have an accident (I cut a crop last year to clear it due to sour crop and dressed the incision with propolis tincture). Others here may have much greater insight. Making the solution is pretty straight forward and has been discussed here. It stores well for a long period of time and it really doesn't take too much propolis to make a lot of tincture.


----------



## santa (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi,
you can switch the language (english, Russsian, Bulgarian and German are available)


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Propolis is anti-viral, anti-bacterial and anti-fungal inside and outside of the body. Make sure there is no allergy to bees or bee products.

We add the powdered propolis to honey and eat that. Works with blood circulation. 

Also, propolis can be added to honey and used for wounds. Honey is excellent for wounds, too. Promotes faster healing and prevents or treats infection.

Propolis can be used as a tincture also.
Use for animals also.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Ravenseye said:


> I primarily use it for wounds and I find it remarkably good...even better than straight topical antiseptic.


I'm a born sceptic and I have found that propolis does in fact work every bit as well as any over the counter ointment I have ever purchased. The other thing I like about it is that it seals your wound. You can get water on it and it won't was off, it stays pliable on the skin, i have stuck my hand in mud with propolis over a cut and nothing got in the wound. It is truly a remarkable substance.


----------

